# angejoggt



## jogger (27 Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

auch Jogger ist jetzt neues Mitglied bei Euch.

Auf gute Zusammenarbeit:thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (27 Juli 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen.

Freut mich das du angekommen bist.

Ruh dich erstmal ein bissel aus und gönn dir ein paar Pics zur Erholung.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Katzun (27 Juli 2008)

moin jogger

fühl dich herzlich willkommen


----------



## Muli (27 Juli 2008)

Auch ich hoffe dich mal in einer kleinen Regenarationsphase zu erwischen und wünsche dir viel Spaß an Board hier bei uns!


----------



## mark lutz (27 Juli 2008)

ja herzlich willkommen hier und viel spass bei uns


----------



## maierchen (28 Juli 2008)

Bannanen und erfrischungen hinten rechts!

Ansonsten viel Spaß hier!


----------



## icks-Tina (28 Juli 2008)

dann renn das Board mal ab.....wird sicher ne Sightsseein-tour vom feinsten ......HW


----------

